

Ask HN: Inspiring visualization sites? - geuis

I'm working on a Twitter/Flickr app. Got the data part working, but I'm drawing blank on how to visualize it. I was hoping some folks could recommend a few sites that have some interesting visualizations of photographs or data.
======
skennedy
Did some google searching and these sites had great examples of some cool
stuff that can be done if you invest the time.

For Data Visualization: [http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/06/50-great-
examples-of...](http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/06/50-great-examples-of-
data-visualization/)

For Photography Galleries: [http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/galleries/best-
photographer-w...](http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/galleries/best-photographer-
websites/)

------
ehsanul
Here's a wonderful data visualization site: <http://www.gapminder.org/>

I know it through a few TED talks:
[http://www.ted.com/search?q=rosling&x=0&y=0](http://www.ted.com/search?q=rosling&x=0&y=0)

------
j053003
<http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/>

<http://infosthetics.com/>

------
geuis
Cool sites. Thanks guys.

